# Shopsmith on craigslist; should I buy it?



## john spies (Jan 5, 2009)

It is listed for $700 Mark V

I do need a bandsaw, drill press, lathe and disc sander so will this get those jobs done well? It seems like I would save a lot of $$ and space!
BTW, how much do these things weigh?
thanks, John


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

*Yes*

The Shopsmith is a great machine. 
By itself, I guess it weighs about 200 lb. I could be way off on the high side. I haven't picked mine up lately
Your price is OK for a MKV500. If it's been upgraded to a 520, it's an even better deal but, negotiate in any case.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

john spies said:


> It is listed for $700 Mark V
> 
> I do need a bandsaw, drill press, lathe and disc sander so will this get those jobs done well? It seems like I would save a lot of $$ and space!
> BTW, how much do these things weigh?
> thanks, John


If it is in good running condition, it most certainly will do the job right. For more info on the Shopsmith go here:

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/index.htm

and to get answers about the Shopsmith go here:

http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Think real,real hard b/4 you put out 700.oo for a shopsmith, many have them and I did at one time...they are a real PIA to use.. but that's just my 2 cents.

JUst some of the things I didn't like about it, small table saw,one VS motor,small band saw.small jointer,etc. plus the need to add more,more tools to the shopsmith,that cost almost as much as real floor model tool,,but the big drag you must break it down just to drill a hole,, I had just about all the add on items and I sold mine for 400.oo bucks..and was very happy to get that... 

One rule I use,, if I buy a tool can I sell it the next day or two for the same price, the shopsmith is one tool that I found out you can do that with..  if you can get them as a good deal...

Good luck in your quest 


========




john spies said:


> It is listed for $700 Mark V
> 
> I do need a bandsaw, drill press, lathe and disc sander so will this get those jobs done well? It seems like I would save a lot of $$ and space!
> BTW, how much do these things weigh?
> thanks, John


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I have one. Tables are grooved & catch/pinch the wood sometime. Sharp edges on the grooves peel skin off knuckles, keep band-aids close. Good lathe but tool rest weak link here. Good as a power unit. 
At that price & you get some other attachments, negotiate. (What is new $ today may help you decide & if you'll use it)
It is versatile but PIA to use as bj said. Disc sander & band saw is set up always & used on mine mostly.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

The Shopsmith's are... ok. I have to agree with Bj on this one though. I have something almost identical to it, a "supershop" made by Smithy. Too much is involved in switching from one tool to the other. I figured up the price I paid for mine, compared to buying the true tools... I'd been better off and money ahead in purchasing the independant tools. 

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

The shopsmith is ok. It has its place especially if you have a small shop. You have to decide what's more of a PIA moving tools around or changing setups. Fortunately I have enough room all I use it for is the bandsaw and the drill press. If you buy it make sure to get arbers so you don't have to use thier sawblades. (too pricey) And you may want to learn how to make bandsaw blades because nothing else fits shopsmith.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> And you may want to learn how to make bandsaw blades because nothing else fits shopsmith.


Come on now!!!! I have no trouble finding blades for my Shopsmith band saw. In fact I just recently got a set of Timberwolf blades on sale from Woodcraft on line.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi George,

I think Rocklers and Grizzly carries the BS blades, in adition to WoodCraft, that would fit the shopsmith. I think the pricing is the only difference though. The blade only needs to be 72" - 72 1/2" in length.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You are correct, Ken. They are not that much more difficult to find than any other blade.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can google and find at least 5 places in a few minutes that make band saw blades to size and they are not that expensive, 1/4 the cost of one carbide band saw blade.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

$700 seems a bit high for a 500 unless it has a lot of extras with it. I have one and would agree with the poster who said it is a good deal if you only have limited space. I also agree with the poster who said it is somewhat of a pia to use. The table for the saw is tiny and changing setups from one mode to the next can really slow you down. It is somewhat lacking in power as well, but if you get a super blade like the Forest WW II, that's not a great problem. If you buy one, try to go to one of the classes put on by SS's traveling academy, you will learn how to use the machine and will be safer. Also find a used copy of the book Power Tool Woodworking for Everyone for the particular model you own. It has a wealth of info on the SS. I bought my copy on ebay. The SS is definitely a compromise, the only way you will be able to tell if it is a compromise you can live with is by buying one and using it for awhile.
Good luck,
rstermer


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

rstermer said:


> $700 seems a bit high for a 500 unless it has a lot of extras with it. I have one and would agree with the poster who said it is a good deal if you only have limited space. I also agree with the poster who said it is somewhat of a pia to use. The table for the saw is tiny and changing setups from one mode to the next can really slow you down. It is somewhat lacking in power as well, but if you get a super blade like the Forest WW II, that's not a great problem. If you buy one, try to go to one of the classes put on by SS's traveling academy, you will learn how to use the machine and will be safer. Also find a used copy of the book Power Tool Woodworking for Everyone for the particular model you own. It has a wealth of info on the SS. I bought my copy on ebay. The SS is definitely a compromise, the only way you will be able to tell if it is a compromise you can live with is by buying one and using it for awhile.
> Good luck,
> rstermer


The tiny table and small motor only applies to the old 500 model. The 510 and 520's have bigger tables and motors and you have the floating tables to enlarge the working surface. Also, you can forget about the traveling academy's. Shopsmith has discontinued them for the time being. Seems they are feeling the economic crunch along with everyone else. I hope they make it since they are one of the few "AMERICAN MADE" tool suppliers left.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Have not personally used one but have an old friend who has one, with all the bells and whistles.He had it in his garage and it WAS compact. BUT he was always wrestling with it to convert from one use to another and bitching the whole way. They ARE an interesting and compact little machine that has been developed with a lot of thought. If a person has the room for a couple main machines, TS/RTable/M.saw I don't see the need for the tool that takes too much time to set up.
My observations only-no experience.


----------

